# Pavane



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

This is an original composition I've put on Youtube called Pavane. I hope you enjoy it and please feel free to comment, to hit the "like" button and subscribe to my channel.






Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That was lovely.


----------



## Count Vlad (Dec 24, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> That was lovely.


Thank you very much!


----------

